# Fish tales part II



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Some of you may remember this thread last year :angel2:

oops fish popsticles

we last left off here









Well they ALL lived, 9 goldfish in a little tank (several are 3"+), I of course couldn't keep it clean even with 2 filters running....

so we visited the local water plant/ pond/fish place and got an idea to go with until we do the pond, we set it up like they do theirs

NEW FISH HOME!!!!:hi5:









Small tank is only plants, big tank has fish and plants (any advice I will take)

even the BETA is happy right now









we put a milk crate in the water for plants and the fish now live in there



















plan is to surround with concrete/blocks/stones and back fill with dirt, a small heater in winter time with a couple air stones should keep them happy, or may move them inside shed...only time will tell


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is so cute!!! I have always wanted a fish pond and I am loving yours.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Nice setup! I foresee very happy fishies (and probably some baby fishies, too!) 
Have you looked into the spray pond foam? It's used much like concrete mortar but it's lighter and faster, plus I suspect that it would be a much better insulator. It's essentially the same as "Good Stuff" spray insulation foam, except that it dries a neutral gray color.
I have a trial can that I plan to experiment with at some point this summer. My pond is huge and it's going to take a LOT of foam to re-do it all the way around, so I wanted to start small and get used to using it before I invest a bunch of money. 
After over 20 years, I'm cautiously optimistic that I might finally get the pond to look the way I want.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

cool, post results when you get around to it


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice! Digging down for a pond is really hard where we live (basically pure rock, and I am not exaggerating at all) so I think I will do something like this when I am ready for a pond. Then, like you said, surround with rocks, concrete, etc to build it up to look like more a pond. Thanks!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Very Nice, Bansil. Now you just need a nice, hungry tabby cat with a great hunting instinct. I have a friend with kittens that need a home...


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Very Nice, Bansil. Now you just need a nice, hungry tabby cat with a great hunting instinct. I have a friend with kittens that need a home...


:shock:
noooo, nope, nada...we have 1 cat left outdoors and 3 inside...to more cats ::

also except for the beta, the cat would have to swim to get to the guys 2-1/2 feet down, they only come to the top to eat.

made it deep enough that blue cranes hopefully cant get to them (fingers crossed)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

okay the little fish from the 1st post are now about 4-5 inches long and they had babies :fireworks: we found them in the lower tank with tadpoles
We have 3 frogs that live around the pond, so we have prepped the inside tank yesterday for the babies to be moved inside with a tad pole or two, and then moved outside in the spring









added live "food" and support to the inside tank this time









will update when we move the kids inside in next couple days, we left top of ship out of water as well as the hydrangea for frogs to get on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumb:


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

2 months later and all 13 are alive and well they are getting big :shocked:

1st of October








These are the biggest ones in picture above

Yesterday









1/2 came out of pond Gold the other half were white/orange...the gold ones came into house very dark grey, turned black and then white/gold
the biggest gold one is almost done turning white/orange, very weird


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They sure did grow!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

so far the small heater and the air stone are working! several 11 degree mornings and 15 degree days with lot's of wind

:fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it is working for you.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Neat place for your fishies! I've always wanted to do something like that!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, we have tons of planting to do in the spring to hide the plastic


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Ive been wanting to make a fish pond out of a water trough. I think its an awesome idea.


----------

